# How should I euthanize my betta...?



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha, I had hoped I'd never have to ask this question. But I can't sit around and watch my Sapphira suffer any longer. She started out with fungus and a bit of bloat. The fungus cleared, but even with epsom salt and no food the bloat got much worse. She now has unmistakable dropsy, with the grey tummy the size of a marble and pineconed scales. On top of this, the fungus recently came back and won't clear this time - it's coating her mouth and she can't eat because of it.
I'd like to keep trying, I really would - but the poor girl can barely move, hasn't eaten in a week, and just overall looks like she won't make it. I don't want to draw this out any longer, so my question is, what is a quick (and preferably humane, haha) way to euthanize her? I don't have clove oil on hand, and if I can help it I'd rather not smash her head. x.x Any answers are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

sorry to hear about her dropsy. id go with clove oil before i ever cut/smash my fish. you could try putting her in the freezer. the cold will do the trick as long as you leave her there for a few hours. i did read that some may come back if they're not long enough in the freezer.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=83007&highlight=euthanise
look at the first response from Myates


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear that you have come to that point, but you are right to end his suffering painlessly. You are in a bit of pickle tho, since the only methods I will every use are clove oil and finquel (which I doubt you can get a hold of if you can't even get clove oil). Freezing isn't humane because bettas are tropical fish. You can use it on goldfish and other coldwater fish because they go into a state of hibernation at lower temps; their bodies are programmed for it. We don't actually know how tropicals react to cold. Yes it will kill them, but we don't know if it really is painless, and it will take a long time. 

An alternative to placing him in the freezer is to place him into an extremely cold bowl of water. The difference in water temp is so great that it will send his body into instant shock and cause a fatal shock to his nervous system and organs, killing him almost instantly. Much faster than slowly freezing in a freezer. 

You can read more about humane euthansia here: Exploring Fish Euthansia.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There are some very good alternative methods listed in this thread. I'm really sorry about Sapphira, Galaxy. 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...very-sick-fish-needs-humane-euthanasia-89738/


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.. Went through with it earlier tonight - I just placed her in a small bowl of partly frozen water. She went into shock from the temperature change, as expected, and was gone within a minute. /cue depression OTL


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Galaxy.  If she was struggling and suffering, you did the right thing. Not the easy thing but the right thing.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hugs* It's really hard to say goodbye to a pet. I've had to put to sleep my first cat as well as my first dog. But you were right to end her suffering.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

For future(and hope fully never exiting) needs you should find some clove oil to have on hand. Sory for your loss.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear! You've done everything you could for her. The kindest thing was euthanasia rather than watch her suffer and perish. Bless.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I must have been incredibly difficult to do. For future reference, if you are not able to get your hands on clove oil just bring her to the closest veterinary clinic. They usually just charge a couple of $ for fishes and they'll give her a tiny injection. It's very humane, there's no pain and it's very fast.

Sorry again for your loss.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. <3 And I just ordered a couple bottles of clove oil, as well, in case this problem ever decides to come up again (although I'd prefer it not!)


----------



## bluesushi (Jan 7, 2012)

Having had to make this decision before, I can tell you that the temperature drop method was your best choice- far more peaceful than any other method I have seen. You have my condolences for your loss. How old was she?


----------

